# Hi



## Ashley-Kate (May 7, 2011)

just thought i would let you all know that today was my day my plan day and today is over in 15 minutes and i am still alive.. I havent' quite determined that as a good thing but more along the lines of i am giving it a try I am giving me a little more time. so i just thought i would let you know. 
-xxx-


----------



## adaptive1 (May 8, 2011)

*Re: hi*

Ashley it is a very good thing you are still with us,  keep fighting and give yourself that time and know that you will find  way to feel better


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 8, 2011)

Well done, Ashley.

When things get bad, remember this:

"Courage consists in holding on just one minute longer." ~ Albert Payson Terhune


----------



## forgetmenot (May 8, 2011)

Hi Ashley-Kate good to see you keep fighting hun you are so worth that fight hugs


----------

